
Ask HN: Review my startup idea - hammadnasir
Nowadays, people post almost everything happening in and around their life on various social-media platforms.<p>So, I am working on an AI assistant which will return more personalized results by searching for user queries in user&#x27;s, user&#x27;s friends&#x27;, local and global social-media posts.<p>For example if you want to know whether your friend would be going to that party or not, you can ask this assistant and it will search for his&#x2F;her social-media posts and will return with relevant results (after taking user&#x27;s permission).<p>Please let me know your feedback and further suggestions.
======
PaulHoule
Tough but worth doing. There is just so much noise out there (probably 1% of
content in my feeds is relevant.) Turning it down so you can see what matters
is like making glasses that let you look at the sun.

------
kazishariar
I think that's an absolutely amazing idea. Sounds like a cool kung-fu ai
chatbot social chatbot assiatant.

~~~
hammadnasir
Cool! So, should I develop a standalone AI assistant (like Siri) or should I
develop it on already available platforms like Alexa or Google home?

~~~
kazishariar
It should be based off all three platforms. But to start off you should create
a standalone AI assistant, then refactor to each of the 'already available
platforms based on feedback.' The latter should be easier to scratch if you
have your own backend to digest and reply via api layer from.

